

EBay reveals activist investor Carl Icahn submitted proposal to spinoff PayPal - chaz
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2014/01/22/ebay-inc-reveals-activist-investor-carl-icahn-submitted-proposal-spinoff-paypal-company/#!sW7CQ

======
650REDHAIR
"Part of his motivation to see PayPal spun-off is because he thinks that by
separating it from eBay, PayPal will be able to innovate faster and get things
done faster."

Yeah, that's not happening at this stage. This just seems like a desperate cry
for attention by a company that is losing market share.

~~~
eruditely
Lol, read up on who icahn is. He does this frequently, is a "corporate raider"
not so much an activist.

